# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  [Entratel] L'errore fatale dei controlli F24

## Maior

A quanto pare agli utenti Windows 7 capita un bug quando si cerca d'istallare l'ultima versione del controllo F24, ovvero la versione 3.9.8 del 10/11/2015. Infatti appare questo messaggio, ammesso che l'istallazione non si blocchi prima:   Schermata 2015-11-16 alle 17.45.29.jpg 
Il problema è in realtà velocemente risolvibile semplicemente aggiornando Entratel con il modulo di controllo F24 da qui: Agenzia delle Entrate - F24 - Procedura di controllo dei modelli F24  
che poi è semplicemente il link pubblico dei moduli di controllo, a cui si accede dal sito AdE ==> strumenti ==> procedure di controllo ==> modelli di versamento ==> F24... 
In pratica al call center AdE suggeriscono di scaricare questi moduli di controllo da qui perché a differenza dei nostri in area riservata funzionano.  :Confused:   :Mad:  Mah...  
Da tenere presente per problemi futuri. Ringrazio l'utente che sul gruppo FB del Commercialista Telematico ha condiviso questa soluzione: la attendiamo anche qui.  :Wink:

----------


## marcotelematico

E' già due versioni che il problema si pone, ENTRATEL propone il LINK diretto  http://jws.agenziaentrate.it/jws/F24...-Entratel.jnlp
in attesa che riescano a sistemarlo.

----------


## valmat

Stesso problema, grazie per l'informazione

----------


## Bomber

Grazie mille!

----------

